# Chuck Gadd



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know what happened to his site? Went to go to it and it says link broken. Excellent site for info on planted tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No one seems to know. I asked on plantedtank.net and there is a web archive here:

http://web.archive.org/web/20080601051640/http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I have not heard from Chuck since 1999-2000.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tom, nice to see you re-joined our forum after the crash.


----------

